# Mocha is in the home stretch



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most our girls are due early spring, but Mocha and Dutchess ( due next month) came to us bred to a very very nice buck : ) Needless to say Does will be retained and also One buck kid...Fingers crossed!!

Due December 22nd...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Their legs always look so skinny when their bellies 
get so huge. I often wonder how they hold themselves up.
Hope all goes well and that you get the sexes you want.:kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful doe! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Their legs always look so skinny when their bellies
> get so huge.


LOL..like a potato on tooth picks lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. Happy Kidding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck! Following!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fair weather & easy kidding thoughts sent Mocha's way!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks all....Im so excited for her and me!!...I love mancha babies!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

started yet? good luck, will be watching!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally today....udder is tight..teats strudded..restless..yep....we be having babies today...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mocha did it...a buck and doe 
Mom and babes are doing great


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable! Love the markings on the legs of the coloured one!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!! Congrats!

Love mama's nose in the photo


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...they are adorable <3


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Omg I love the one in front! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mom is doing great...such a good momma...babies are fat and happy!...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable earless darlings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, love the ring marks around the ones legs, very unique.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute how are they doing?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So adorable! do you have names yet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Born on my brothers Birthday, we named the buck ( white) after him and the Doe ( grey) after his wife lol

Meet Michael and Little Nora


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow they are so darn cute!


----------

